# cutting rzr s fenders to fit 30's



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

so as it says, when i got my new to me 30x14 inch black mambas they fit just fine so i thought. they gave the rzr a good bit of lift. but once i turned the wheel and was off camber all i could do was think well their goes another 250$ for foward a arms or buy a lift kit and put my STOCK axels at an extreme angle. so i talked it over with the father-in-law and this is what we came up with. so with that said all ive have done is run the fox shocks up 3/4 of the way. that gave me right at 19 inches in the front and 17 inches in the back.

look in the 2012 rzr s 800 folder . 2012 rzr s 800 Photos by muddaholic09 | Photobucket

first we took off the fender-flair and cut the plastic body about the size of a measuring square. u just have to go lil by lil till u get the fit u want. we ended up cutting it back all the way to the frame. 

next we cut the fender-flair, on the inside so that it could bend, at the top of the lil extar flair that sticks out. note u will have to cut it towards the front a lil bit so it will bend.

then we put the flair back on and took the bottom and zip tied it to the frame and drilled holes in the front of the flair and threw the body and put zip ties their to help hold it in place.

note : im also going to drill holes on the inside of the flair were we cut it and put zip ties their and im also going to go up in size on the zip ties that are going threw the body. but drill how ever many and to what size you prefer. 

hope this helps any new rzr owners out their.


----------

